# Navigation Mapping Questions...



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Green roadway indicates that XM nav traffic (a subscription service) has identified no problems on the roadway. 

Only select roadways, and portions thereof, are covered by XM nav traffic. So for whatever the reason it ends at the border. 

Once your free trial ends you can subscribe to the service for a fee. 

Navigation updates are available for purchase from your dealer parts counter or direct from gmnavdisc.com. They are supplied on a USB key programmed to the VIN of your vehicle. Updates usually come out once a year.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Thanks... what is the usual price for these "Updates"?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

~$150-200.


----------

